# Ettiquete of Derelict Places Forum



## InquisitiveFox (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello everyone

I am a casual explorer of the abandonded and derelict from St Neots in Cambridgeshire and was wondering if it is the 'done thing' to message other users about the location of the sites they have explored. 

I have visited 3 derelict churches Thundridge (Herts) Clophill (Beds) & Denton nr P'boro I have also visited a nice derelict old house nr Cambridge. All of the sites I have found out about via this forum and had to find out their location by a LOT of google-earthing, a little bit of internet research and a teensy bit of guesswork - basically just jumping in the car, racing off and saying a lot of 'oops I think it was that left turn back there' to the boyfriend!

I am looking for sites in Cambs / Beds / Herts and I would love to visit a few more residential sites.

Many thanks for reading and any comments will be greatly received.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 18, 2014)

We all spend 99% of our lives Googling places! 

There's no rules on asking....

Some people might be fine with it, some might not - If you've spent 15 hours pouring through a sites planning history, and taken a couple of trips there to check out secca regimes, then finally finding a non-destructive way in.... Then someone asks for all your info.... 

You have to ask yourself how much more satisfying it was finding those places yourself! Would you feel the same on a location you had 'queued' to get in? 

So feel free to ask people about sites, each to their own, I've never asked, but know some people do. Just don't always expect an answer! You will also unfortunately be viewed with some suspicion as you're new!


----------



## MD (Jul 18, 2014)

Noobs are always viewed with suspicion its the nature of what we do 
you could be anyone media security etc 
the more you get involved by posting reports and getting yourself out there 
the easier you will find it  
Happy exploring


----------



## krela (Jul 18, 2014)

It's fine to ask but don't be offended if you get rude replies. 

Like others have said there's a large element of trust involved with location details and that has to be rant as with many locations there's a lot at stake.


----------

